# oh no...more weed (from nz)!



## vonnagy (Sep 28, 2003)

oh yeah, we have more weed now!

it was pouring rain all day, i ran outside and took these shots in my backyard before the monsoon resumed. 















same weed, but yesterday when it was sunny









Let me know what you think, criticisms are always welcome! I've learned heaps from your comments.


----------



## Geronimo (Sep 28, 2003)

I love the first and last photos.


----------



## Shubin (Sep 28, 2003)

I think that the second one and the last are the most attractive.  I'd like to see a larger version of the third one.  I like the B&W, and the leaves all seem to point to something unseen.  Not many would choose to have this one as a B&W, and I THINK it works.  

It's growing on me.

(that last one is PERFECT!  That flower has no flaw!)


----------



## cowbert098 (Sep 28, 2003)

I love the first and last pictures, they are perfect!


----------



## mrsid99 (Sep 28, 2003)

These are just my opinions and I've got to mention that B&W is not my bag so having said that I love the 4th and 5th shots with the 5th being the best. It's so crisp and the colors are great.
 Close ups of flowers or plants in color I can look at all day.
 Very nice!


----------



## terri (Sep 28, 2003)

#2, and #5.   Work it, baby!    :thumbsup:


----------



## liquidflight (Sep 28, 2003)

Number four and number five are spectacular.  I love the bit of light on the tip of the stamen (?) in the center of the flower on #4.  Five is perfect.  I love close-ups of flowers, that's what I spend most of my time on.  As for the others, I like the leaf one, but the first two aren't my style, perhaps if there were more white to offset the black and grey.


----------

